# الختوم السبعه سفر الرؤيا



## احمس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*سفر الرؤيا من اكثر اسفار الكتاب غموضا بحكمه من الله حتي يضع الله نبؤاته الحيه بصورة رمزيه حتي لا تسبب اذي لابناء الله بسبب ذكر نبؤات يحذرانا منها الله عن اشخاص اشرار و انبياء كذبه و ارواح شيطانيه ستسيطر علي العالم*
*ساتكلم عن موضوع الختوم السبعه في سفر الرؤيا من تفسيرات لاباء رهبان :-*
*الختم الاول:-يتكلم عن فرس ابيض و الراكب عليه معه اكليل و خرج غالبا ليغلب )))) تلك الصورة الرمزيه تتكلم عن السيد المسيح له كل المجد الذي انتصر علي الموت و الخطيه و الشيطان بفداءه لجنس البشريه و تحرير الانسان و سحقه لرأس الشيطان و اختار الختم رقم واحد لانه هو صورة الله الواحد الغير منظور و هو البدايه و في الختم السابع هو النهايه هو الالفا و الاوميجا و صورة الملاك قائل هذه النبوءة له وجه كوجه اسد رمز للمسيح الاسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا*
*الختم الثاني:- الملاك قائله له وجه كوجه ثور رمز لقوه الثور و بطشه و يقصد به الامبراطوريه الرومانيه لانه يتكلم عن فرسا احمر رمز للدماء المسفوكه من الابرياء و الراكب عليه(الفارس) هو شيطان اعطي سلطان ان يجعل اناس يقتلون اناس و يقصد بها الاضطهادات الرومانيه للمسيحيين و المذابح التي اقامها الاباطرة الرومان من نيرون الي دقلديانوس الذ قتلوا ملايين من المسيحيين حتي نجد دقلديانوس وحده قتل 2 مليون مسيحي في مصر وحدها غير باقي الاقطار و قال اناس لم يقل مؤمنين او ابرار لانه لاي يقصد المسيحيين وحدهم لان الرومان قتلوا اليهود ايضا العصاة في اورشليم فقتل تيطس حوالي مليون و 800الف يهودي و قتل ملايين من برابرة الفندال في اوروبا و مجازر ضد مملكه قرطجانه و فارس فهو يتكلم بصورة عامه و دائمه حتي يومنا هذا في انه قال اعطي سلطان ان ينزع السلام فهو نري لليوم المذابح الوحشيه لبني الانسان و اختار رقم اثنان للختم رمز لانقسام قوي الشر علي نفسها (انقسام روما لمملكه شرقيه و اخري غربيه بيزنطا و روما) *
*الختم الثالث :- و يقول و اذا بفرس اسود( البدع و الهرطقات) و يتكلم بأنه اضر بالقمح و الشعير رمز للمجاعات و الاوبئه و رمز للهرطقات و البدع لانه قال ام الخمر و الزيت فلا تضرهما (الخمر و الزيت هما رمزا لعلاج السامري الصالح ) فهنا الملاك التكلم له وجه انسان فيمز لاستخدام الشيطان لذكاء الانسان لعمل الشر من بدع و هرطقات تبعد الانسان عن الله و تتسبب في الغلاء ووجود مجاعات و كوارث و اختار رقم ثلاثه للختم لقيام اقوي ثلاث بدع تضرب المسيحيه(بدعه اريوس -بدعه نسطور -بدعه اوطيخا) و كلا من الثلاث بدع لتضرب وحدانيه الله واحده تنكر كمال الله و اخري تنكر الوهيه المسيح و الثالثه تنكر روح الله الذي يجدد الانسان*
*الختم الرابع:- يتكلم عن فرس اخضر و الراكب عليع اسمه الموت و الهاويه تتبعه و اعطيا سلطانا علي ربع الارض ان يحكما بالسيف و الجوع و العطش ووحوش الارض و متي اتي ينبغي ان يبقي قليلا))))))*
*الملاك الناطق بتلك النبؤة له وجه كوجه النسر فيرمز ذلك الختم عن قيام مبتدع سيعلو و يرتفع كالنسر اسمه بين الشعوب و ستقوم امه خلفه تكون كالهاويه تبتلع الالاف الحضارات *
*تم اختيار اللون الاخضر :- رمز لرداء محمد الاخضر و علم السعوديه التي خرج منها لونه اخضر*
*تم اختيار رقم 4 للختم:- رمز لقيام اربع حلفاء لذلك المبتدع اكملوا من بعده المسيرة و هم الصحابه الاربعه*
*اسمه الموت لان تلك البدعه اسمها الاسلام و تعني الخضوع و الاستسلام اي الموت و لانها تنكر الرب الذي اشتراهم بالدم و ليست السلام كما يدعي البعض لان تلك البدعه لا تعرف سلاما*
*الهاويه تتبعه رمز لهلاك ملايين البشر بسبب ذلك المبتدع الذي خرج يطلب الخراب و الدمار و حطم الممالك العظيمه و قادها للموت و الجهل و الهلاك و كنايه عن اتباعه *
*اعطيا سلطانا علي ربع الارض))) فالسلطان معطي بسماح من الله لان الله يسمح بالشر و اذا كان الله لا يريد و لا يحب الشر لكن الله يسمح به لانتقاء ابناءه المؤمنين لكن الله يتدخل في الوقت المناسب لانقاذ احبائه و اتقيائه *
*ربع الارض منطقه نفوذ تلك البدعه و هي اليوم منطقه العالم الاسلامي التي هي تقريبا ربع الارض *
*يحكما بالسيف يقصد البدعه و اتباعها حكم ربع الارض بالسيف الذي انتشرت به تلك البدعه و يقصد القتل للمؤمنين و للمرتدين و المعارضي بالسيف فشعار الاسلام حتي اليوم مصحف و سيف فلذلك قال الرب يحكما بالسيف*
*الجوع و العطش يقصد الجزيه التي تؤخذ من مخالفين تلك البدعه و اذلالا المعارضين له بالجوع و العطش و الطرد*
*وحوش الارض يقصد البربر الذين خرجوا من جزيرة العرب الذين فقدوا ادميتهم و ايضا يقصد ان تلك البدعه تفقد البشر ادميتهم و يصحبوا وحوشا فتاكه تضرب بالسيف رقاب الابرياء فلا يعلمون معنا للرحمه و يتحايلون بالخداع و ادعاء التسامح ثم يتقرب من الضحيه و يفتك بها *
*و ينبغي ان يبقي قليلا )) هنا نجد حكمه الله في استمرار الاسلام 1400 عام فلم يقل عن اي ختم انه يبقي الا ذلك الختم الذي فعلا استمر زمانا كبيرا جدا لكنه قال زمنا يسيرا اي انه سينتهي الحال بتلك البدعه عاجلا ام اجلا فلكل ضيق نهايه و اقتربت نهايه تلك البدعه*
*الختم الخامس:- يتكلم عن نفوس الشهداء الذين يصرخون لله انتقم لنا من الساكنين علي الارض الذين قتلوا من اجل الشهاده للمسيح في مختلف العصور السابقه لكن المسيح له المجد يعطيهم ثياب بيض اي رمز الانتصار و التمتع بفرحه الانتصار علي الموت و يطمئنهم بانه سينتقم بعد اكتمال اخوانهم العبيد الذين سيقتلون هم ايضا شهاده للمسيح*
*الختم السادس:- هو اسؤهم علي الاطلاق رقم 6 رقم التعب فالله خلق الدنيا في سته ايام و اليوم السابع يوم راحه فرقم سته رقم التعب و الانسان يتعب سته ايام و يستريح في اليوم السابع*
*فذلك الختم رمز لتعب الخليقه بالكامل و مجئ المهلك الوحش الذي سيجعل الشمس مظلمه (يقصد بالشمس المسيح لانه شمس البر) و القمر لا يعطي ضوءه لان القمر يعكس نور الشمس فالكنيسه تعكس بريق المسيح فذلك رمز مخيف عن مجئ الشيطان في شكل ادمي (الوحش) و معه معاونا شريرا و هو النبي الدجال و عدد حروف اسم الوحش 666 اي رمز شيطاني لان رقم 6 رقم تعب و ضيق *
*سيكون ضيق علي المؤمنين لا احد سيبيع او يشتري من لم يتبع الوحش سيجعل غير المؤمنين به يتمنون الموت و يهرب منهم ضيق علي الكنيسه و اختفاء الايمان من كثيرا من البلدان ستكون ايام لعنه و ايام شريره و ضياع الكثير من البشر سيسجدوا للوحش الذي يتعالي علي كل ما يدعي الها او معبود سيظهر نفسه مظهر اله *
*و النبي الدجال سيشفيه من جرح مميت فيسجدوا للتنين و للدجال ايضا الكثير من الساكنين علي الارض و سيخدع العالم اجمع*
*مكان مجيئه :- روما غالبا لانه يقول انه سيأتي من مملكه قائمه علي سبع رؤؤس جبال و هي روما *
*و يعتقد ايضا انه سيأتي من سبط دان السبط السادس من اسرائيل لان يعقوب لعن دان و قال عنه كأفعي علي الطريق و سيتبعه بصورة متوقعه ابناء سبطه الذين سيكونون وكلاء له اما اسرائيل سترجع للمسيح و سيندمون علي رفض اجدادهم له وصلبه و المنطقه العربيه بالكامل ستكون في تلك الايام مؤمنه بالرب يسوع المسيح و سيتعبد العرب الذي كني الله عنهم باشور مع المصريين مع الاسرائليين سيرفضوا السجود للوحش و سيقتل الكثير منهم و سيصنع معهم حربا عظيمه سيجلب عليهم جميع ممالك الارض*
*الختم السابع:- رقم سبعه رقم كامل في قصد الله و يتكلم هذا الختم عن مجئ المسيح الثاني ففي الختم الاول و السابع عن المسيح لانه قال انا الاول و الاخر سيأتي المسيح و يختطف المؤمنين للسماء احياء ليتمتعوا بملكوت الله مع الكنيسه المنتصره و سينزل المسيح جامات غضبه علي الشعوب الشريرة التي اتبعت الوحش المسيح اتي ليفدي البشر في مجيئه الاول اما في مجيئه الثاني سيكون رهيبا علي الاشرار الذين قتلوا الابرياء و جدفوا عليه و احتقروا الوهيته و سخروا من عبيده و من فداءه فسياتي المسيح و عيناه كلهيب نار و يحرق الاشرار لابد الابدين في جهنم لانهم رفضوا خلاصه و حاربوه فسيحكم المسيح له المجد علي كل البشر من ادم الي نهايه الايام*
*و المجد لله دائما ابدا امين *


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جاية فى وقتها لاننا بندرس فى رؤيا يوحنا دلوقتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## احمس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك و اشكرك علي مرورك


----------



## أَمَة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لتعبك يا أحمس
ممكن بس تقول لي 
ماذا هو المصدر الذي اعتمتدته لهذا التفسير
وسأكون شاكرة لك.
الرب يبارك تعبك​


----------



## احمس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

من عده كتب منها كتاب تفسير سفر الرؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي للاب المتنيح منسي يوحنا و تأملات لابونا تادري بس عزيزتي و اختي الفاضله الختم الرابع للاسف الشديد بيتنبأ بقوه عن الحروب الدمويه للاسلام ووحشيه الاسلام بس رب المجد لحكمه لم يذكر اسم المبتدع لكن اشار ليه بالموت لانه بينكر لاهوت المسيح و مفيش كتاب تفسير لسفر الرؤيا قرءته اشار للموضوع بوضوع مع الاسف لاننا عارفين ايه هيحصل لو نزل كتاب بيقول ان محمد هو الوحش صاحب الختم الرابع هيكون الدم للركب و شكرا لمرورك


----------



## أَمَة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

احمس قال:


> من عده كتب منها كتاب تفسير سفر الرؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي للاب المتنيح منسي يوحنا و تأملات لابونا تادري بس عزيزتي و اختي الفاضله الختم الرابع للاسف الشديد بيتنبأ بقوه عن الحروب الدمويه للاسلام ووحشيه الاسلام بس رب المجد لحكمه لم يذكر اسم المبتدع لكن اشار ليه بالموت لانه بينكر لاهوت المسيح و مفيش كتاب تفسير لسفر الرؤيا قرءته اشار للموضوع بوضوع مع الاسف لاننا عارفين ايه هيحصل لو نزل كتاب بيقول ان محمد هو الوحش صاحب الختم الرابع هيكون الدم للركب و شكرا لمرورك


 

أنا مش مختلفة معك عن السفر الرابع
لأن وصف الأنجيلي واللاهوتي يوحنا الحبيب واضح مثل الشمس
ولكن لفت نظري تفسير الختم السادس الذي يقول أن روما مكان مجيئه
وذلك لأني قرأت لبدع كثيرة (تسمي نفسها مسيحية) تفسيرات للختم السادس مشابهة لهذا التفسير.
وقد قرأت كتيبا فيه مجموعة من اقوال الأباء تقول أن المسيح الدجال سيأتي من اليهود من امرأة زانية تدعي العذرية وسيصدفوه بسبب الأعمال التي سيعملها
ولكنه سرعان ما يبدأ بالتعالي والتكبر قائلا لهم ان لا اله الا هو وعندها يكتشفوا دجله ويضطهدهم بسبب ذلك... الخ

شكرا على ردك والرب يبارك تعبك​


----------



## احمس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اختي العزيزه اشكرك علي ردك اولا انا ارثوذكسي و مسيحي اولا و اخيرا 
ثانيا لم اقول انه سيأتي من روما بل قلت غالبا كلامي واضح 
ثالثا روما هي البلد الوحيده في العالم المبنيه علي سبع رؤؤس جبال ولكي ان تراجعي من اي موقعي جغرافي و تتأكدي من كلامي ليست مشكله سواء سيأتي من روما او بابل او حتي اسرئيل او حتي من مصر المهم ان كلام الرب واضح سواء اتي من المشرق و المغرب لانصدقه لان الرب يسوع سيأتي كالبرق و سيراه كل انسان اما الوحش فهو انسان عادي يمتلك بعض القوي السحريه او الشيطانيه 
و هذا مجرد استنتاج ان روما مكان مجيئه و ذلك ليس كلام بدع و هرطقات بل الكتاب المقدس قال مبنيه علي سبع رؤؤس جبال و هي مدينه ورميه و عشره تيجان استنتج انها دول الاتحاد الاوربي كلها تخمينات ليس اكثر او اقل مفادها ان الشيطان لن يكف عن محاربه ابناء الله
و اسف اذا قلت كلام قد يكون خطا و اسف جدا علي كلامي و شكرا


----------



## احمس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اما بالنسبه لنسبه فهو سواء جسدي او روحي سيكون من سبط دان السبط السادس لابناء اسرائيل الذي شبهه ابيه بحيه علي الطريق في سفر التكوين فلم اقل انه روماني الجنسيه بل هو حتما سيكون اسرائيلي من نفس الشعب الذي تجسد من الله سيتجسد الشيطان و اقول كذلك انها مجرد تخمينات ايضا لكني اقول رأي و لكي ان تنقضيه الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه 
و اقول ايضا ان تلك البدع الحديثه ( التي تسمي نفسها مسيحيه) لا تؤمن اساسا بملكوت الله فهم يهود انتحلوا شكل مذهب مسيحي مثل السبتيين الادفنتست و شهود يهوا و اتباع الملك الالفي لا يؤمنون اصلا عزيزتي بملكوت الله او اختطاف الكنيسه بل اغلبهم مؤمنين بان المسيح سيملك الف عام ملكا ارضيا و بعضهم لا يؤمنون بمجيئ الوحش من الاساس و يعتبرون الوحش مجرد رمز لكيان دولي و سياسي فكلامهم عزيزتي عكس الكلام الذي قلته في الاعلي
لكن موضوع انه سياتي من اسرائيل و سيكون اسم امه ( العذريه) فهذا كلام بعيد عن الصحه فمن اين علم هؤلاء الاباء اسم امه عذريه  من اين تاكدوا انه سياتي من اسرائيل و مع العلم ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر شخصين و ليس واحد هناك الوحش و اخر هو النبي الدجال و يظهر من كلام القديس يوحنا ان احدهم شخص سياسي و الاخر الذي سيتقدم بالأيات سيكون شخص نبوي او ديني فمن و الرب وحده يعلم متي و اين سياتون هو حذرنا لكن ليس لاحد سلطان ان يعرف اكثر مما قاله الرب فالرب يسوع يقول ( ليس لكم ان تعلموا الازمنه و الاوقات التي جعلها الاب في سلطانه) فهل من قال اسم امه يتنبا مع احترامي الشديد فاني لا اؤمن ببعض كلام الاباء لان هناك بعض الكلام الذي يخالف كلام الرب يسوع و كلام الكتاب المقدس مثل بعض اقوال العلامه اورجينيوس استقي الايمان القويم من كنيستي القبطيه لكن لا اؤمن الا بما يناسب قول الرب في الكتاب المقدس لان كلامه حق و حياه و لكي مني كل شكر و تقدير و الرب يبارك تعبك و انتظر منك الردود الرائعه


----------

